# How much should a Golden Retriever puppy cost?



## DiamondGal

After losing Abby to a heart tumor this month, I have found myself without a Golden Retriever! We have had at least one Golden Retriever for the last 30 years. I'm not going to rush out and get another puppy or full grown Golden, but I know I will eventually.
When we got her, she was quite expensive. We had just lost our other heart Golden and I don't think it would have mattered how much she cost, I was getting a puppy. 
Now that I am considering another puppy, how much is a reasonable amount of money to pay for one? I remember when we got her, the breeder said all the puppies cost the same amount of money because the breeder had to pay for all the clearances to be done, vet care, etc. so there was no such thing as a "pet quality" puppy. 
While I can appreciate all the hard work that goes into breeding, I would think once the parents had passed the hip, eyes and other clearances then they would retain those clearances so subsequent litters would not involve that cost. 
I am not interested in breeding, showing, competing or anything like that. I really just want a pet to be part of our family and to love and be loved. 
How much do you all pay for your puppies?


----------



## SkiSoccerFamily

Hello, Very sorry you recently lost your dog! I'm very new to this forum so won't have as much to offer as others, but can answer your question regarding cost. We got our dog, Ranger, at 8 weeks in March 2013. He's now 12 months, and we paid $1950 for him. Both parents have all of their clearances, and the sire is a show dog. I don't know a lot of the terminology (points/championship/etc.


----------



## Megora

I suspect in your area the average price for a puppy is $1500 to $2000. 

Keep in mind if you are going with a good breeder they are taking on more costs than the one time $300-600 expense of hip/elbow/heart clearances. Eye clearances ($50/avg) are done every year, or should be. 

I assume they are paying stud fees to breed to dogs outside their kennel (and most good breeders are not just breeding what they have in-house). There's the vet care for the mom while she carries the puppies and has them. And puppies are expensive to raise for 8 weeks.

Here in Michigan - the average price is somewhere between $1200 and 1500, regardless of lineage behind the pup. You do not price shop with these pups. Go by what you know is the average and sort out who is putting the money into the breed. Ie - showing their dogs, titling their dogs, and participating actively with the local clubs. And keep in mind that sometimes you have some other breeders who charge what they "think" they can charge based on the averages, not what they should charge. I'd been looking at puppies from Jacks' breeder initially and couldn't fathom spending $1500 on dogs whose style I didn't like (English junk) and who did not have any AKC titles behind them. At least with Jacks he did have some AKC champions behind him, despite the breeder not doing anything like that with their specific dogs. Both of Bertie's parents are AKC Champions - and he cost less than those cwappy bred ones.


----------



## lestat1978

Both field lines with all clearances and titles - $1500 - $1700.


----------



## Heather C.

I think it depends a little bit on the market. We have a field bred dog, parents with clearances, she was $1800. We are in California. I looked at a breeder in Idaho with field bred dogs for $1400, equally responsible, etc. In LA there is one "celebrity" breeder (dogs are titled and all have clearances) with dogs for $2500! I think it takes a certain baseline amount for a good breeder to do what they do (at least $1000 or so), after that it what the market will bear....

Interestingly, breeders of some dogs sell the females for more than the males. I saw this when I was looking at german shorthaired pointers, for example. But I never saw it with a golden retriever breeder. Is there some reason a female would be more?

Heather


----------



## Heather C.

duplicate post


----------



## Megora

Some breeders (not good ones) will charge more for females because they assume the buyer will breed the dog and make money. Because if you own the female, you own the puppies to sell. *shudders* If they sell the puppies on limited registration though, that thankfully prevents any moneymaking schemes with that poor puppy. 

California.... I would probably expect to pay between $2000 and $2500 for a nice pup....


----------



## Ljilly28

Agree with 1,500 to 2,000


----------



## Bentman2

*Bentley-$675*

We bought Bentley in Aug 2013 for $675. He came from a small breeder in Southwest Virginia and did not have any of his clearances, and his parents and grandparents are not listed as having theirs on K9Data.com. We knew nothing about clearances, field, hunting or conformation at that time and that was my mistake. Still I am very happy with him and I feel comfortable with the breeder as we visited it and saw how organized and clean it was. That being said, I am careful NOW to ask all the right questions and do all my homework to make sure that I have ALL his clearance done and posted on K9Data. It is imperative that I do what I can to bring my dog up to par so he gets the best care I can give him. Make the effort to get the best golden you can afford so that you are contributing to the welfare of the breed. :wavey:


----------

